# M3 in the US?



## RGF (Mar 18, 2015)

I thought that the M3 was not going to be imported into the US.

A Camera West email said goto the Canon USA website to check it out. I went there and could not find anything about the M3.


----------



## tolusina (Mar 18, 2015)

Found this.......
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/office/imagepass_controllers/imagepass_m3/imagepass_m3#Overview
No idea what it is.





​


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 18, 2015)

RGF said:


> Camera West



Who?? Exactly.


----------

